
Control a website by raising your hand – JavaScript library for hand detection - dajuric
https://hand-js.com/#home
======
richyliu
Although there is a Github page, the source code for hand-js seems to be
completely obfuscated and restricted to working on localhost only.
Handtrack.js[1] looks to be a better open source alternative.

[1]:
[https://github.com/victordibia/handtrack.js/](https://github.com/victordibia/handtrack.js/)

~~~
la6471
To the author of this library:

Yeah either you tell clearly if you want to sell your software or if you want
to give it away for free then opensource it . There is no point in hosting
some obfuscated code in github pretending it to be open source and then using
that to push your little startup venture. Being upfront will win you trust.

~~~
chrisco255
Yeah not only that but the documentation appears to be almost non-existent,
especially for obfuscated source code.

------
jbob2000
If you're going to open source this, at least do us the solid of not hosting
the compressed version. You haven't stopped me from reading your source code,
you just made me hate you for having to copy and paste it and click format.

Also, not sure how you plan to restrict people from using this on servers
other than localhost?

~~~
radicalcentrist
Not to mention that the author has apparently licensed this as GPL2, yet posts
only the minified JS and claims it is "locked" to only localhost...

------
andersco
Clicked on try it out on my phone, and allowed camera, but it did not seem to
work. Just sitting here waving my hand at my phone and feeling a bit dumb :-)

Is there some step I’m missing. Or maybe does not work on mobile?

------
wskinner
Reminds me of the time GMail launched gestures.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KEcfP_CWVo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KEcfP_CWVo)

------
summitsummit
been looking for something like this (ideally using the mic rather than the
webcam) but this thing is not recognizing my hand at all.

edit: finally found my hand but was pretty difficult to use. also from a
technical perspective, im curious if this requires one webcam access to the
extension, or camera access for whatever site it's operating on.

------
talkinghead
working super smooth even in v low light.

good job! bookmarked.

------
jaequery
I think OP meant Raising your hand and not Rising your hand

~~~
dang
Ok, we've given it an 'a' above.

------
hobby-coder-guy
Raising

------
jwilber
I made a little game while I was recovering from a surgery to let you control
a sperm-cell by moving your face side-to-side/up/down:

[https://www.jwilber.me/sperm_hero/](https://www.jwilber.me/sperm_hero/)

Doesn’t work on all mobile devices and by all means not very fun to play, but
definitely fun to make.

~~~
xwdv
You should add a blowjob obstacle where a mouth takes up the full width of the
play area and works it’s way down except leaving a little space at the bottom
and then goes back up, clearing out most of the competition.

